# Lint Roller



## soundbox3 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick question..

I've been using a lint roller on my t-shirts before I print/pre treat to get rid of dust and lint etc.

Would you say this is necessary? How meticulous would you say you have to be in getting the t-shirt pure?

The reason I ask, is because recently I have had speckled prints, which is probably down to not enough pre treatment, but I was wondering if a lint roller may be damaging the fabric also?


Any feedback much appreciated, nice one


----------



## FBNick (Oct 21, 2015)

We've never seen a need for it. Some people will do a pre-press before applying pretreatment, but even this is usually not necessary unless the shirt had been pretreated in advance.

Those speckles are usually fibrillation, loose fibers standing up through the prints. Try using a paint brush to lay the fibers down while the pretreat is still wet.


----------



## wncprinter (Sep 15, 2017)

soundbox3 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just a quick question..
> 
> ...


Sometimes I have gotten speckles from the shirt not being dry enough. Double check your shirts before printing to make sure of this.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

I have not done dtg but I always lint roll before I do any sublimation I have seen alot of spec and fibers stand up and mess up my prints


----------



## soundbox3 (Jun 29, 2016)

Well after some research into fibrillation I came to the conclusion that the lint roller is detrimental to the quality as t-shirts should try and remain untouched before printing to avoid breaking up the thread.

I've tried since without the lint roller and I got a perfect print with no blotches etc

Thank you


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Just give each shirt a quick shake before pretreating and you should be fine. We don't advise customers to use a lint brush or to heat press a shirt before pretreating.

_


----------

